
Over a third of millennials say they’ll pay for Disney’s streaming service - abhi3
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/22/over-a-third-of-millennials-say-theyll-pay-for-disneys-streaming-service-survey-finds/?ncid=rss
======
nxsynonym
Title is a little misleading - Over a third of the survey participants between
19-29 years old said they'd be willing to pay.

